# Hardware Prices (Punjab & Chandigarh) - Updated Weekly



## komalbrar (May 22, 2008)

*Computer Hardware Prices (Punjab & Chandigarh, INDIA) - Last Updated on 21 July 2010*

*ਕੰਪਿਊਟਰ ਨਾਲ ਸੰਬੰਧਤ ਕੁੱਝ ਮੁੱਖ ਆਈਟਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਰੇਟ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਹਨ, ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਕੀਮਤਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਟੈਕਸ ਸ਼ਾਮਿਲ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਵੱਖੋ-ਵੱਖਰੇ ਸ਼ਹਿਰਾਂ ਵਿੱਚ ਅਸਲੀ ਰੇਟਾਂ ਦਾ ਥੋੜ੍ਹਾ-ਬਹੁਤਾ ਫ਼ਰਕ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ (Rates of some basic computer items are given below. All prices are approximate prices including tax. Actual prices may vary from city to city).*











*Cabinet **(It is recommended to buy i-Ball, Coolermaster cabinets).*

Basic- 500-900
Designer- 900-2000
*SMPS **(It is recommended to buy i-Ball, Zebronics, Coolermaster power-supplies).*

i-Ball SMPS - 625
*Cabinet Fan (It is recommended to install at least one chassis fan while assembling CPU).*

Entry level 8 cm fan- 50
Entry level LED fan- 150-200
Entry level RPM controlled fan- 500
*Power Cable*

Bad quality- 15-20 (Never buy)
Little Good- 20-40
Heavy- 40-60
*AMD Processors -** (AMD processors gives best value for your money)*

Sempron 140 (2.7 GHz)- 1800
Athlon II X2 245 (2.9 GHz, 2MB Cache)- 2850
*Intel Processors - (Intel processors give better performance with ATI, nVidia motherboards and graphic cards)*

Pentium D-
*AMD Motherboards - Onboard graphics only (It is reommended to buy good brand mobotherboards having ATI/nVidia graphics chip like Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, Biostar etc. These boards have good build quality, design and BIOS than cheap brands like Jetway, Zebronics, Mercury etc.)*


M2N68-AM Plus-2250
[*]Asus M4A78-EM- 4650 (best board in onboard graphics having all ports)

*Intel Motherboards - Onboard graphics only (Most of the Intel motherboards are coming with Intel graphics only, but if you want to make a good CPU and beter performance, prefer motherboards having ATI/nVidia chipset of good brands like Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, Biostar etc.)*

Intel Original DG31/DG33- 2300 app.
*RAM (Try to install even no. of RAM chips to enable Dual channel feature of the motherboard)*

DDR2- 1 GB Dynet/D-Gold/Blitz- 950
DDR2- 1 GB Zion/Hynix/Kingston (800 MHz)- 1200
DDR2- 2 GB Zion/Kingston (800MHz)- 2150
DDR1- 512 MB- 700
Laptop DDR2- 1 GB Hynix/Kingston- 1000 app.
*Hard-disk (all brands)*

320 GB SATA2- 1825
500 GB SATA2- 1950
1000 GB SATA2- 3400
*DVD Writer*

Sony/LG/Samsung/HP/Asus/MoserBaer SATA OEM/Box- 1050-1200
*Pen Drive (Higher capacity pen-drives like 16/32 GB have also knocked the market. It is strongly recommended not to buy duplicate and cheap brands for storing important data)*

2 GB Kingston/SanDisk- 325
4 GB Kingston/SanDisk/PNY- 415
8 GB Kingston/SanDisk- 800
*External hard-disk 2.5" (Pocket hard-disk)*

160/ 250/ 500 GB-
*Keyboard and Mouse*

Standard keyboard cheap- 150
Standard keyboard Logitech- 300
Multimedia keybaord (PS2/USB) cheap- 200-250 app.
Multimedia keybaord (PS2/USB) Good- 400 app.
Optical Mouse (PS2/USB)- 150-350
Keyboard+Mouse kit (Microsoft/Logitech/i-Ball)- 680/700/700
Cordless keybaord+mouse kit- 1100-2000
Cordless mouse- Logitech-600, Moserbaer-425
Mouse pad- 15-50
*LCD Monitors*

15.4" Wide Benq- 4400 (VGA port)
17" Normal- 6250 (VGA port)
18.5" Wide Asus- 5950 (VGA port)
18.5" Wide Philips- 6000 (VGA, DVI port)
18.5" Wide LG- 6200 (VGA, DVI port)
18.5" Wide Samsung- 6300 (VGA, DVI port)
20" Wide Asus- 6150 (VGA port)
20" Wide Philips- 6200 (VGA, DVI port)
20" Wide LG- 6350 (with VGA, DVI port)
20" Wide Samsung- 6500 (with VGA, DVI port)
*Speaker*

2 small speakers (Frontech, Enter, Cruiser)- 175
2 small speakers Logitech (RD-10 model)- 370
2 small speakers Creative (SBS245 model)- 410
2 small speakers i-Smart (USB Plugged)- 340
2.1 Frontech/Enter- 500 to 950
2.1 Creative (SBS A370 model)- 1350
2.1 Altec Lancing (DX1121)- 1125
2.1 Altec Lancing (VS2621)- 1700
2.1 i-Ball Trang- 1400
*Headphone and Mic*

Headphone+Mic entry-level (Frontech/Enter)- 125-250
Headphone+Mic high quality (Frontech)- 400/ 700
Headphone+Mic Microsoft/Logitech- 1400
3-in-1 cordless headphone+mic (Frontech/Umax)- 400-450
High quality table mic- 100-200
*UPS*

600 VA Moserbaer- 1450
600 VA i-Ball- 1550
600 VA Wipro- 1700
600 VA Numeric Power- 1750
600 VA Microtech- 1750
600/650 VA (Frontech/Umax/Intex/Other lcoal brands)- 1250-1400
*Modem*

56 Kbps internal- 200
*TV-Tuner (Pinnacle and PixelView TV-tuner cards are best in the market since a decade)*

External- 750-850 app.
External for LCD- 850-1100 app.
Internal- Frontech/Enter/Perx- 1000 app.
Internal- PixelView- 1150
Internal- Pinnacle- 1700 (normal), 2200 (media remote)
USB- 1500-3000
*Bluetooth*

200-250
*Card-reader*

External - 50-150
External (Sony)- 100, 400
Internal (Enter/Frontech)- 300
Internal (Sony)- 370
 




ਉਪਰੋਕਤ ਵਿਚਾਰ ਲੇਖਕ ਦੇ ਨਿੱਜੀ ਤਜਰਬੇ 'ਤੇ ਆਧਾਰਤ ਹਨ, ਕਿਸੇ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਜਾਂ ਕੰਪਨੀ ਦਾ ਇਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਸਹਿਮਤ ਹੋਣਾ ਜ਼ਰੂਰੀ ਨਹੀਂ।





*ਵਧੇਰੇ ਜਾਣਕਾਰੀ ਲਈ ਸੰਪਰਕ ਕਰੋ* - komalbrar@gmail.com


----------



## Oracle (May 25, 2008)

Thanks. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## nitansh (May 27, 2008)

thanx for the prices. Really appreciated...


----------



## Ecko (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanx Very Much

To Edit Click The Edit Button & Edit It


----------



## psdhami (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Hardware Prices (Punjab & Chandigarh) - Last Updated on 12 June 2008*

Keep up d gud work……….
Cud u plz suggest me intel gaming motherboards within Rs 6000 for ma E6750 and 8800 gt…


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Night-Rider (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Komal. But can u please include the prices of E7200, 9600GT or 8800GT. And is ABIT IP35-E available in Chandigarh??  I from Patiala.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jul 1, 2008)

Though I don't live in Punjab,  but still this gives me a good estimate.
Thanks.


----------



## Night-Rider (Jul 5, 2008)

^^ Thanks a million Komal!!!


----------



## Ph4x0r (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks  !


----------



## sushantvirdi (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks again for the update


----------



## ipodz (Mar 5, 2009)

What r the current prices ?

thnx


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 5, 2009)

You really wanna noe? Then check here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96218 

it's super regularly updated btw.


----------



## Coool (Mar 5, 2009)

^


----------



## abhisheksohal (Mar 6, 2009)

My computer waala told me that prices of Hardware ,laptops etc. fall a bit in march bcoz the distributors want to meet their sales targets..is it true!?? I plan to purchase a zenith laptop very soon..but hes tellin me to wait till next week ..will their be a fall in price of laptops?? Or should i purchase it now itself if there wont be any effect..
Please help!


----------



## komalbrar (Mar 6, 2009)

My experience says computer hardware prices does not vary much with such expectations like budget, targets etc. except any sure price cut declared by Govt. In all the remaining periods prices falls with a constant ratio. As for targets, dealers were also saying similar talks before Dec 08, and in Jan 09 LCD prices falls dramatically but some motherboard prices rises up. So if it is just a week or 2 you can wait, but don't wait for a long time.


----------



## skippednote (Mar 6, 2009)

Wrong Section.


----------



## komalbrar (Mar 6, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> Wrong Section.


 
Dear what do you mean by Wrong Section and I'll thankful to you if you give some right stuff.


----------



## skippednote (Mar 6, 2009)

You should have Posted this in Hardware Section. You can request MODS to move it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah it's already there in th Hardware Section BTW^


----------



## jbohaj (Apr 10, 2009)

Please intimate the prices of following Hard Disks: -

(1) Seagate Internal Barracuda 7200.12 SATA 3Gb/s (ST3250318AS)
(250 GB) (8MB cache) Hard Disk.

(2) Seagate Internal Barracuda 7200.12 SATA 3Gb/s (ST3320418AS) 
(320 GB) (16 MB Cache) Hard Disk.

Also Please tell Prices of Western Digital of 320 GB Hard Disk.


----------



## komalbrar (Apr 20, 2009)

Seagate Internal Barracuda 7200.12 SATA 3Gb/s 250 GB for Rs. 2200
Seagate Internal Barracuda 7200.12 SATA 3Gb/s 320 GB for Rs. 2350


----------

